# Modulation and Velocity issues



## SonicAlchemy (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum. My father composed a piece in Finale a long time ago and now that I've been writing, mixing and mastering in Logic Pro X he asked me to bring his composition to life with the professional sound libraries I have. No small task, as I've learned.

However, the Midi file he provided me has some issues. Modulation and velocity are completely unresponsive. I apply the instrument patch I want, it sounds great, but I can't control the dynamics at all. There's a lot of weird data in the automation in each track, too, and I'm sure this has something to do with the issue.

My guess is he exported it in such a fashion that it won't let me overwrite automation? Here's my problem then:

He asked me to do this almost a year ago, and I've been swamped with music projects and wasn't able to get to this. His birthday is fast approaching and I've set aside time to make it happen as a surprise. So it would be best if I could figure this out without having to get a new file, if at all possible.

I put this in the newbie question spot because I am relatively new to Logic Pro (and brand new to this forum) and don't really know a lot about the technicalities of the software.

Running Logic 10.7.1 on Monterey 12.0.1

EDIT: examples of the "weird automation data" would be "Ch. 14: Program Change" which I've never seen before.


----------

